# Calling all Dallas area pipe smokers...



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

I have joined the DFW pipe smokers club and it blows. There has been no activity and all my posts about a smoke out have not been posted by the admin. So, I'm trying to get any of the puff.com folks in the DFW area together for a smoke and meet. At the Londoner in Addison. Shooting for the 28th of this month. Let me know!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Might consider it.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Shawn said:


> Might consider it.


Awesome. Just going to keep it simple. Meet, smoke, drink, discuss


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

If my schedule allows it I'd be interested


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Very well.

The meet: The Londoner
14930 Midway Rd (at midway and beltway)
Addison, TX 75001
(972) 458-2444

 
The when: Tuesday, June 28, 2010 from 7pm-9pm
(Tuesday just happens to be pint night)

Looking forward to meet up with some folks and maybe I'll learn a few things.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

I think this is fantastic Sb! I love smoking with a group, it just makes it more enjoyable than lighting up a bowl/cigar by yourself (in most cases IMO). You tried out what was already available, didn't like it, and decided to do something about it. Have to respect that! Good for you, and I hope everything works out! Report back, I'm interested to hear how it goes.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Sblumberjack said:


> Very well.
> 
> The meet: The Londoner
> 14930 Midway Rd (at midway and beltway)
> ...


In case you don't have a way back machine June 28, 2011 will be fine.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm excited to see how it goes, also. I posted the invite on the dfw club site and so far one person is interested. I've also invited some buddies that are cigar guys. I'll let everyone know how it goes and thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

aww man I have class from 7:50-9:50. I'll catch the next one!


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

gentimmy said:


> aww man I have class from 7:50-9:50. I'll catch the next one!


No worries. I'll probably do it again in a few weeks.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Just a reminder: Meeting tomorrow Tuesday the 28th at the Londoner in Addison from 7pm-9pm.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Sorry but I won't be able to make it. It's too far for me, since I'm actually in Fort Worth.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sblumberjack said:


> In case you don't have a way back machine June 28, 2011 will be fine.


The WABAC machine. (I demand historical accuracy when discussing one of the most important elements of our cultural heritage.)

If I still lived in Dallas, I'd be there! From Rome, NY it's a bit a trip, though.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

freestoke said:


> The WABAC machine. (I demand historical accuracy when discussing one of the most important elements of our cultural heritage.)
> 
> If I still lived in Dallas, I'd be there! From Rome, NY it's a bit a trip, though.


You mean to tell me the Dallas area pipe smokers aren't worth a plane ticket?


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Found another dfw pipe club but I'm still going to be at the londone tomorrow night still might have some folks show up.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Tonight...7pm-9pm...The Londoner...Addison, TX. I know I'm grasping at this point. I'll let youi all know how it goes and when i'm going to set another smoke out up.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

howd it go?


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Just got home from the smoke out. I thought it was awesome. There was a total of five of us. two from the briar club in Lewisville, Tx and one from DFW pipe Smokers Club and one of my buddies who is a cigar smoker and thinking of getting on the pipe side.

I learned, drank and smoked. Good baccy, good brews and new buds. We're going to meet again on the fourth Tuesday in July which will be the 26th again at The Londoner from 7pm-9pm.

It was everything I had hoped it would be just some guys having a drink and enjoying the quiet cool of smoking a pipe, not that we were quiet mind you. I left at about ten after nine and three of the fellows were still going at it. I hope you DFW area guys can make it out at the next meeting.


----------



## jmitchell189 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi!
I'm a relatively new pipe smoker looking for a group to which to belong. College student at UTA. I can't smoke in my apartment or anywhere else that I know of, so belonging to a group of folks that have a "smoke out" or something would be great. Let me know of the next time you gentlemen are going out, and I'd love to join.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

jmitchell189 said:


> Hi!
> I'm a relatively new pipe smoker looking for a group to which to belong. College student at UTA. I can't smoke in my apartment or anywhere else that I know of, so belonging to a group of folks that have a "smoke out" or something would be great. Let me know of the next time you gentlemen are going out, and I'd love to join.


hey, j. As a matter of fact the next smoke out is July 18 at the Londoner in Addison from 7pm to 9pm. This is oour second meeting. The first one had five of us. There was one guy from the DFW Pipe Smokers club and two guys from The Briar club, myself and a friend. I had hoped to meet some of the BOTL from puff.com but no one was able to make it. Hope to see you there.

Oh and Monday is happy hour all day at the Londoner.


----------



## jmitchell189 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll try to come. I don't live in Arlington or in the metroplex yet, but in August after school starts, I'd be there every time! I'll let you know for sure in a few days.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

jmitchell189 said:


> I'll try to come. I don't live in Arlington or in the metroplex yet, but in August after school starts, I'd be there every time! I'll let you know for sure in a few days.


First I made a mistake with the date the next smoke out is on July 25 not the 18.

No problem. There are two pipe smoking clubs that you might want to look into once you get into the area. DFW pipe smokers meets on the fourth Monday at the Londoner in Addison. The briar club is based in Lewisville and meets on the third Tuesday of each month at the Up in Smoke at Vista Ridge Mall. I've meet one guy from DFW and two from the briar club and they seem to be some good fellas.

I also try to organize smoke outs with both clubs, people from puff and friends. Once you get to the metroplex you should have plenty of opportunities to get together with your fellow BOTL.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Sblumberjack said:


> Just got home from the smoke out. I thought it was awesome. There was a total of five of us. two from the briar club in Lewisville, Tx and one from DFW pipe Smokers Club and one of my buddies who is a cigar smoker and thinking of getting on the pipe side.
> 
> I learned, drank and smoked. Good baccy, good brews and new buds. We're going to meet again on the fourth Tuesday in July which will be the 26th again at The Londoner from 7pm-9pm.
> 
> It was everything I had hoped it would be just some guys having a drink and enjoying the quiet cool of smoking a pipe, not that we were quiet mind you. I left at about ten after nine and three of the fellows were still going at it. I hope you DFW area guys can make it out at the next meeting.


Just restating what I posted earlier...the next smoke out will be Monday, July 25. We decided to change it to Monday because it's happy hour all day on Monday's at the Londoner. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

You might want to post this in the general section as well. Invite some of the cigar guys out, they might enjoy a night out with fellow Puffers as well.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Another reminder that the next smoke out will be on Monday July 25 at the Londoner in Addison from 7pm-9pm. Decided to try Monday since they have happy hour all day. Hope to see some of you folks there.

Chris


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Another reminder about the smoke and meet on Monday the 25. We're going to do a raffle for a tin of Penzance and a bag of pipe cleaners. Doing $1 a ticket and six tickets for $5.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Had another smoke and meet at the Londoner this past Monday. Only had two guys show up, one from the briar club and another from dew pipe club. Although there were only three of us it was still a good time. No one wanted to enter the raffle for the tin of penzance so hoping more people show up next month. Got to try some new baccy and met another BOTL always a good time.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Another mnth has rolled by and it's time for another smoke and meet. once again we will be meeting at the Londoner in Addison from 7pm- whenever on August 23. Got a tin of Penzance to raffle off. Hope to see some of you there.

Chris


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

I love your persistence! Hope you have a larger crowd this month!


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks, brother. If anything I am tenacious.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Time is drawing near for my monthly Londoner smoke and meet. I'll be at the Londoner in Addison, TX at 7pm Tuesday the 27th. Hope to see some of you there. Brew, baccy and buds!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sblumberjack said:


> Time is drawing near for my monthly Londoner smoke and meet. I'll be at the Londoner in Addison, TX at 7pm Tuesday the 27th. Hope to see some of you there. Brew, baccy and buds!


Man, I wished I still lived in Addison...I loved the Londoner...and would love to meet up with a good smoke!

Enjoy and give us a report on how it goes!!!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I am from Dallas and if I am ever back in the area I will give you a shout. I am sad I missed this thread this past summer as I was looking for people to smoke with, albeit mostly cigars but I also smoke pipes occasionally as well.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> I am from Dallas and if I am ever back in the area I will give you a shout. I am sad I missed this thread this past summer as I was looking for people to smoke with, albeit mostly cigars but I also smoke pipes occasionally as well.


No worries, brother. Cigar brothers are always welcome. When you're in big D again we meet at the Londoner on the fourth Tuesday of the month.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Man, I wished I still lived in Addison...I loved the Londoner...and would love to meet up with a good smoke!
> 
> Enjoy and give us a report on how it goes!!!


One of the pipe clubs I'm in likes to travel to different cities checking out various pipe shops, what city are you in and are there any good pipe shops there? I'll let you know how things go, maybe there will be more than two of us this time.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sblumberjack said:


> One of the pipe clubs I'm in likes to travel to different cities checking out various pipe shops, what city are you in and are there any good pipe shops there? I'll let you know how things go, maybe there will be more than two of us this time.


I live in Brownsboro...outside Tyler (about -100 miles East of DFW off I-20). We have a few smoke shops in Tyler, both carry pipes but only one with a smoking lounge. However, we have about 2,000 places to eat...and a few of which I am sure would "accept" a pipe smoking crowd.

Just keep me posted...thanks!


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Had a good meeting. Still a small group, there were four of us and one was a new guy. Some people have said they want to meet at a tobacco store. My hope in meeting at a place like The Londoner, a pub, is the attention we get with all of us smoking out pipes. I'm hoping that it may spark some interest or curiosity in someone and bring them over to our side. 

The next smoke and meet will be October 25 however, I will not be there as that is three days away from my son being born.

Hope to see some of my puff brothers next time.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

We have a pipe meeting at the Up in Smoke at Vista Ridge Mall on Tuesday the 15 at 7pm. Then my smoke and meet on the 22nd at the Londoner in Addison


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Been a while since I've posted on here. I interviewed Colin Rigsby, a local TX pipe maker and president of the Briar Club in Lewisville. Check it out and let me know what you think.

Thanks,
Chris

Pipe Talk with Colin Rigsby - YouTube


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

freestoke said:


> The WABAC machine. (I demand historical accuracy when discussing one of the most important elements of our cultural heritage.)
> 
> If I still lived in Dallas, I'd be there! From Rome, NY it's a bit a trip, though.


Rome or FW...all the same to me...I can't stand going to "Dallas". I feel like a rube looking up at all the tall buildings. haha


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Next Herf I would suggest Town and Country Cigar Bar in Euless Texas. I could possibly make that location.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> Next Herf I would suggest Town and Country Cigar Bar in Euless Texas. I could possibly make that location.


Never heard of that place. Looks interesting. I post something on here if we head out there one month, Thanks for the suggestion.

Chris


----------

